# Moving Large Machines



## Rhyolith (5 Oct 2018)

I am going to have to move my 907kg milling machine at some point. I know methods of moving it, but I lack any of the equipment to do it (most critically a trailer). 

I was wondering if there is such thing as companies who I could pay to do it for me? If so any recommendations?


----------



## Rorschach (5 Oct 2018)

Is Landylift still going?


----------



## DTR (5 Oct 2018)

Try a search on the Model Engineer forums

I do strongly believe that this is the reason why smaller vintage machinery demands a higher premium than larger machines. I'd gladly shoehorn a Colchester into my shed, if only I knew a mate with a Chinook to airlift it in! :lol:


----------



## Rorschach (5 Oct 2018)

DTR":1ms3ikcx said:


> Try a search on the Model Engineer forums
> 
> I do strongly believe that this is the reason why smaller vintage machinery demands a higher premium than larger machines. I'd gladly shoehorn a Colchester into my shed, if only I knew a mate with a Chinook to airlift it in! :lol:



It is absolutely the reason a lathe that will fit in an estate car is far more valuable than something that requires a trailer or pallet to move. My partners grandfather has a lovely Harrison lathe that I would very much like to have. 
I get the feeling he thinks it has some value, though in reality the simple logistics of moving it make it worth a fraction of my Myford.


----------



## heimlaga (5 Oct 2018)

Up here we aren't worried about moving heavy objects........ I can't fully understand why it is so problematic to Brits and other southeners......

I am fortunat to own a Massey-Ferguson 165 equipped with a front loader with pallet forks. With that I can easily load any machine weighing under 1000 kilos.
When I need to load or unload somethiong heavier I just call a local farmer and ask him for help. He charges a little for it but when everything is prepared in advance the whole job usually takes less than an hour so the cost is nothing to worry about.
Small machines up to 400 kilos are easy to move on our own trailer behind one of our cars. Heavier still and I borrow a big braked trailer from a neighbour and ask a friend to come and pull it with his heavy four wheel drive pickup truck. 
On shorter distances I haul heavy machinery on a trailer behind my own tractor. On longer distances I tend to send it by lorry. Wherever something has to be loaded far from home there will always be some local farmer or some business with a forklift willing to help in exchange for a small fee.


----------



## julianf (5 Oct 2018)

A mechnics engine crane is an awkward tool to store when not in use, but they're not expensive, and are great for lifting things on and off trailers - even if you have to man handle the trailer under the load rather than try and move it on the crane.

Once somthing is on the floor, scaffold bar rollers and crow bars do pretty well.

I know none of this is any good if you have no trailer, but, and this is only a guess, I would expect an all-in-one company's price to make the hire of s trailer for a DIY solution much more viable?


----------



## Rhyolith (5 Oct 2018)

Problem is I don’t even have a vehicle with a toe bar, so I’d need to hire a whole other vehicle too. The nature of my (old) workshop makes a engine crane pretty useless to, it has to be a telehandler really. I also lack the equipment to move it across the workshop to the door. 

All that and I would rather not do it on my own, makes me think the all in one solution would be better if it exists.


----------



## Jacob (5 Oct 2018)

Across floor with one or two pallet trucks. The weight won't be even so a lot of load may sit on just a few castors which might go through a timber floor (bin there dunnit). For the same reason you need trucks which are total rated much higher than your actual machine weight. 2 blokes 2 trucks good. 
You can hire vans with a tail lift. You can hire heavy duty trailers with ramps. You might need a block and tackle to pull it on and make sure you don't let it roll off.


----------



## Mark A (5 Oct 2018)

Rhyolith":oktufjmd said:


> Problem is I don’t even have a vehicle with a toe bar.


----------



## Sideways (5 Oct 2018)

I've worked with riggers / machine movers a few times and been impressed by their ability to move the most awkward objects, from heavy to fragile. You could do worse than contact a couple. 1ton would be nothing to these guys. 
You may need one or two toe jacks to get it off the ground, a set of skates to put under it and some manpower to push it to someplace accessible.
The normal weapon of choice for small jobs is a forklift


----------



## mbartlett99 (5 Oct 2018)

Call up Felder (or any other supplier) and ask for the name of their outfit - they sub-contract it.

FYI tailifts are limited to 500kg - I looked before.

National Pallett might be able to help if you can get it on a pallet.


----------



## Jamesc (5 Oct 2018)

As mentioned earlier i this thread, give Steve Cox a call. (Usual disclaimer, no connection other than a satisfied customer)

This is lifted from his advert on Homeworkshop.org

Call Steve Cox on 07836 736496 or email [email protected] for quote. Machinery removal and transportation service based in West Yorkshire, UK coverage. Crane can lift 1100kg at 1.2 metres and 420kg at 4.0 metres. Vehicle can carry 1100kg on 10 foot x 7 foot flatbed.
Now using flatbed Transit with rear mounted crane, ideal for narrow drives etc.
Competitive rates, careful, reliable, fully insured service. Small amount of dry secure short term storage. Machinery bought and sold from a single item to a complete workshop.

A good and helpful guy, well know in model engineering circles - just make sure you have the kettle on.

James


----------



## deema (5 Oct 2018)

Once you have it on a pallet most pallet carriers can send a lorry with a Moffet which is a fork lift truck that mounts on the back of the lorry. A Moffet will be able to lift the machine.

Ive got a 1 tonne machine onto and off a pallet with a car jack (or pallet truck) and a couple of 25mm diameter pieces of hardwood dowel and a few pieces of 18mm ply to act as packers.


----------



## johnnyb (5 Oct 2018)

I'm with getting someone in 1000kg is serious weight and needs some experience Imho.
Axminster dropped of my p/t on a tailift using a pallet truck I prepped a board so it went from the lift to the drive and another board into the shop. About 10mins. Then it took me hours to put the wheelkit on with an engine hoist. This was 250kg though.


----------



## Jacob (5 Oct 2018)

Most pallet trucks do 1000kg or more. Also very useful around the shop for occasionally moving machines. Needn't be top quality if only for intermittent use.

https://www.key.co.uk/en/key/pallet-tru ... g-capacity


----------



## bourbon (5 Oct 2018)

Jacob":11pffa8j said:


> Most pallet trucks do 1000kg or more. Also very useful around the shop for occasionally moving machines. Needn't be top quality if only for intermittent use.
> 
> https://www.key.co.uk/en/key/pallet-tru ... g-capacity


Unfortunately they are a right PITA to store out of the way when not being used


----------



## Jacob (5 Oct 2018)

bourbon":27wyir21 said:


> Jacob":27wyir21 said:
> 
> 
> > Most pallet trucks do 1000kg or more. Also very useful around the shop for occasionally moving machines. Needn't be top quality if only for intermittent use.
> ...


They are pretty compact and low level. Some have folding down handles and would only have a small footprint standing on end


----------



## TFrench (5 Oct 2018)

I move a lot of big machines - its easy as I have all the kit through work. For a one off move I'd be looking at paying someone to do it, by the time you've hired a van and trailer you might as well get someone who's set up to do it, and insured!


----------



## johnnyb (6 Oct 2018)

As I suggested 250kg i can move...1000kg is at another level and a milling machine(Bridgeport) are a tall awkward pita.


----------



## Keith 66 (6 Oct 2018)

I have moved a lot of machines in my time, first thing you must remember lathes are top heavy & a lot of others are too. A Harrison 140 or similar goes 750 Kgs on its stand & the centre of gravity is literally at the tray level. They tip over far easier than you would imagine & if it starts to go you aint going to stop it.
A pallet truck is not good to move a machine on because a small amount of rocking can have them over.
I have seen this where a perfectly good Elliot surface grinder was moved on a pallet truck & went over going round a corner. The machine was a write off.
Pipe or bar rollers are good, a Bridgeport mill can be moved easily by two men on 1" dia bars using crowbars & a few wedges. If the ground is soft you would need a trackway of heavy plywood or steel plates.
A heavy engine crane is useful but a lot of the far eastern ones are a bit too flimsy! Watch your fingers as its easy to squash them!
There are a lot of Hiab owner operators out there & some are well used to carrying machines. I know a good one in Essex Phil Grimwade & he is quite reasonable on price.


----------



## Rhyolith (6 Oct 2018)

TFrench":2hsqte4h said:


> I move a lot of big machines - its easy as I have all the kit through work. For a one off move I'd be looking at paying someone to do it, by the time you've hired a van and trailer you might as well get someone who's set up to do it, and insured!


This was basically my thinking. Could do with some suggestion of where to look and who to ask for this kind of job. I am in no rush, it won’t likely happen for at least a year, I am just trying to plan ahead a bit. 

I used rollers, ply and crow bars to get the thing in. However I had the seller of the miller to help (he knew what he was doing) and the rollers were his. I found getting the locak farmer round with the telehandler so concide with the seller arriving a huge pain, so again would rather have one group who can do it on there own. 

I knew this thing would be a pain, so worth it though XD


----------



## Freddyjersey2016 (8 Oct 2018)

You dont say how far you need to move the machine. Not used this company so have no idea how much they would charge - but they look like they could do the job safely and quickly - https://brynthomasindustrial.com/servic ... elocation/


----------



## Rhyolith (9 Oct 2018)

Thanks, its good to have more options. I need to move it from Norfolk to Wales, so no small distance


----------



## DennisCA (2 Nov 2018)

I'm getting a milling machine next week, getting it in is no problem, it comes on a pallet and the truck has a tail lift, so we only need to wheel it into place. But then, how do I get it off the pallet? It's a 1000kg+ milling machine, a Deckel FP2. 

I have asked and given my space (will be in a narrow room) and my circumstances, such as working alone, the best bet is to build a gantry crane affixed to the walls themselves for stability and lift the machine, remove the pallet and then lower it to the floor and use a prybar to inch it into place.

On my lathe I basically disassembled the pallet while it was on it, jacking one side up and removing part of the pallet and then doing the same on the other side. I did not feel this was too safe and the lathe is not even half as heavy as this machine.


----------



## thick_mike (2 Nov 2018)

Drop it into place and then set fire to the pallet!


----------



## Jacob (2 Nov 2018)

DennisCA":1wlf65ln said:


> .....
> I have asked and given my space (will be in a narrow room) and my circumstances, such as working alone, the best bet is to build a gantry crane affixed to the walls themselves for stability and lift the machine, remove the pallet and then lower it to the floor and use a prybar to inch it into place.......


You need a crow bar or two, lift the machine bit by bit and prop it with bricks, blocks whatever, remove pallet in bits or whole, lift machine ditto to remove blocks, drop it onto steel pipe rollers, etc etc. Doesn't do to overthink - best to get kitted up a bit and go at it brain off, but keep feet and hands well away from the underside!
And/or borrow one or two pallet trucks.


----------



## marku (2 Nov 2018)

We manufacture and hire these mini cranes out, so I am biased but they make light work of heavy equipment.

I purchased both the lathe and the bandsaw very cheaply because they where in very difficult spots, the machine lifted them out and moved them both easily, 

The lathe was moved about three years ago and was a fairly large Ward lathe. Much bigger than a Colchester Student. but the bandsaw was purchased on Tuesday, both where loaded straight onto a flatbed trailer.

the machine is only 1m wide and lifts 1.5 tons. Not ideal for every machine but I have moved most with success!


----------



## Jamesc (2 Nov 2018)

Hi marcru
Not wishing to hijack this thread but do you have the details of where these can be hired 
James


----------



## marku (2 Nov 2018)

The machines called The Hooka, so probably easiest to Google it and see what's near you. We have machines in Hertfordshire (Hookup Solutions Ltd) and Hampshire (southern Trailers) but other companies have other locations. Our machines are hired out all over the country from Hertfordshire but it would always be cheaper to find a local machine.


----------



## Jamesc (2 Nov 2018)

Thanks 
I have saved this information should I need it in the future


----------



## TFrench (2 Nov 2018)

I've seen your ad on ebay a lot recently - you seem to be hitting a lot of the saved searches I have! Very impressive concept/design. What is the maximum outreach and height on the crane? It would have been very handy for some of the stuff I've been moving recently.


----------



## marku (7 Nov 2018)

Thanks, glad people are seeing the machine, maximum reach and height is around 4m depending on the attachment on the end of the boom. 

Mark


----------



## gmgmgm (7 Dec 2018)

That's a very neat little machine! I'd also be interested in how much it would cost to hire one.

I've moved things up to 1000kg - once they are securely on a pallet, then it makes life much easier. And pallet movers can move them all around the country etc. for not much money.

I have a pallet truck and an offroad one (with tyres). To get things off pallets, some creative use of levers, (car) trolley jacks and a big friend has always worked. 

Although my table saw is still actually attached to its pallet, as then its a) very stable and b) easy to move around.


----------



## Robbo3 (8 Dec 2018)

gmgmgm":kfoaynvq said:


> That's a very neat little machine! I'd also be interested in how much it would cost to hire one.


The machine is called a Hooka so search for Hooka hire.


----------



## DennisCA (18 Jan 2019)

I made my own solution that I felt was the safest and it worked out great. I modded a 2 ton shop crane by building new holders for the feet and I used twice the material thickness in some places and stick welded everytihng. And with that I easily and safely got my machine off the pallet and moved into a better place for continuing repairs. Having a crane is just so useful for all kinds of shop things. I will probably be improving it further in the future, such as adding better/more wheels and other frame reinforcements.





















Easy enough then to move it around





So I can remove the vertical table for cleaning and repair, this machine needs a complete disassembly of the vertical table and saddle.






This solution is good for machines in this weight class, around 1000-1200kg, no heavier. To move the machine further the easiest solution is to lift it a little and put round bars under it.


----------



## Lons (18 Jan 2019)

Those little cranes look great but for anyone who cant get hold of them locally for a one off, a good alternative is to hire one of the micro excavators. They are surprisingly powerful and certainly capable if moving a tonne of machinery with care. Easy enough to operate and around £80 to £100 + vat a day.

As an ex builder I had one but also some of the most useful items are a few sort lengths of scaffold tube perhaps 4 are enough, I have a dozen or so. Use a crowbar or jack to lift edge of pallet, shove a tube under and do same in several places push pallet along transferring pipes from back to front as they are released, pretty easy in practice


----------



## Inspector (18 Jan 2019)

I like the mods to the crane to give it a wider stance. There have been many times I wish mine was a little wider.

Pete


----------

